

Development of Ternary Computers at Moscow State University - brudgers
http://computer-museum.ru/english/setun.htm

======
stryan
Good article, if a little brief. With the advancements made in optical
computing, I feel that there's a good chance ternary computing making a
comeback at least in the research front.

~~~
brudgers
Ternary already creeps in around the edges. For example in order to accomodate
stable sorting, Java's Comparator<T> interface uses ternary logic. Same with
Ruby's spaceship operator, <=>.

------
JoeAltmaier
Apparently ternary is superior to binary. Actually 'e' is the best base by
some logic, and 3 is closer to e than 2.

And of course the other advantage is, instead of bits you have tits.

